# SUPA concentrates



## Munro31 (1/9/20)

Hi guys, has anybody tried these concentrates? Few new mixers like me the amount of concentrates are overwhelming and can get expensive real fast if you get flavours that dont taste as you imagined it would. Please help us noobs with some experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/9/20)

Havent seen or heard of it yet but also usually stick to the brands i know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (1/9/20)

I've got a couple coming from BLCK, should get them tomorrow. Will try a finger test on them and let you know.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (1/9/20)

They apparently come from Molinberry, It's called Super Aromas hence SUPA

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Mzr (1/9/20)

I'm sure it should be good, Some of Molinberry concentrates are good I like the shape up pear from them use it all the time when a mix requires some pear and I still have to test the legendary custard and see if it lives up to its name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/20)

Munro31 said:


> Hi guys, has anybody tried these concentrates? Few new mixers like me the amount of concentrates are overwhelming and can get expensive real fast if you get flavours that dont taste as you imagined it would. Please help us noobs with some experiences.



You can save yourself a lot of time and money by following the advice contained in the following :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You can save yourself a lot of time and money by following the advice contained in the following :
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/


I wonder where @RichJB is these days. He's been super quiet...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (1/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I wonder where @RichJB is these days. He's been super quiet...


Thanks @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Groenies (1/9/20)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me if ncv still nake one shots. I try to find strawberry milk, but everywhere sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (1/9/20)

Groenies said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if ncv still nake one shots. I try to find strawberry milk, but everywhere sold out


Flavour world says they are restocking this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (1/9/20)

Thanks for all the info, everybody.
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (2/9/20)

I got these this morning, did a small finger test and I'm really impressed. I especially like the summer and Scandinavian fruits (mixed berry vibes).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/20)

LeislB said:


> View attachment 206244
> 
> I got these this morning, did a small finger test and I'm really impressed. I especially like the summer and Scandinavian fruits (mixed berry vibes).



Thanks @LeislB 
Let us know when you mix and vape how they go
Will be interested to hear

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (2/9/20)

Thanks @LeislB , I love berry flavours, will definitely get some myself.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (10/9/20)

LeislB said:


> View attachment 206244
> 
> I got these this morning, did a small finger test and I'm really impressed. I especially like the summer and Scandinavian fruits (mixed berry vibes).



Cant wait for the SFT reviews!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (10/9/20)

I


veecee said:


> Cant wait for the SFT reviews!


 Did a mix of ripe strawberry, Scandinavian fruits and summer fruits. Can't wait to taste it. Finger test is delicious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (18/9/20)

Just a heads-up to everyone... These are called Sobucky Super Aromas and as such, the correct acronym is SSA and not SUPA... This can be seen from the existing flavour listings on E-Liquid-Recipes.

The ELR database is a bit of a mess as it is so best that we all do our bit to keep things tidy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

